# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Multiple Explorations Video - Corellia, Directive7,

## Ekibix

Hi guys,

This is my first little participation.
Here's a video "How To" of my explorations about SWTOR :
Out of Corellia, Directive 7, Colicoïde... don't remember all names of the zone  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... With possible Fast Path.

Sorry for the quality, I am not really good in video making!

Have Fun

----------

